# Ale Made With Pilsner Malt



## dial90 (11/8/06)

Has anyone ever made an ale with pilsner malt? If so, how different is the resulting product to the same recipe brewed with pale malt?

I thought that I'd seen somewhere that Malt Shovel does something like that in some of their ales, but I might be wrong. I'm trying to brew something similar to their Golden Ale.


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (11/8/06)

Yeast makes an ale, not the base malt.

Making ales from pilsener malt has merit, especially if you are concerned with colour, as most pilsener malts are very low and have little yellow to their hue which can turn a red beer orange.

Malt Shovel uses to brew with a 5.5 ebc pale made for them by Joe Whites, but now they use the same 3.5 pale that rolls into Tooheys every other day.


----------



## Sean (12/8/06)

If there's any significant amount of character malt in the grist you won't stand a chance of telling the difference.

Even if there isn't, any difference beyond colour will be very subtle; there is very little difference besides colour between the Ale and Pilsner malts from any given Australian or English maltings.


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/8/06)

Sean said:


> If there's any significant amount of character malt in the grist you won't stand a chance of telling the difference.
> 
> Even if there isn't, any difference beyond colour will be very subtle; there is very little difference besides colour between the Ale and Pilsner malts from any given Australian or English maltings.



I think Sean's quite right... This a pic of a pale ale made with 98% Marris Otter (and 2% home roasted amber) just out of the pirmary. Not much darker than your average pilsner which kind of surprised me. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## dial90 (13/8/06)

Thanks. I'll give it a go. Was also thinking about making an amber ale so will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## tangent (13/8/06)

for an interesting experiment, try a pilsner with Pilsner and one with Galaxy, then do the same with maybe Pale and Pilsner with an ale. You'll learn that mashing and yeasts have a lot more to do with your flavours than just malts. Sure it'll be different but it's only one part of the jigsaw.
Amazing what sort of beers you can make when you're running low on your favourite malt.


----------



## Doc (13/8/06)

Absolutley. I quite often make wheat beers, kolsch, and saisons with pilsner malt over ale malt.
As the other responses indicate, mash temp, other grains, hops, yeast and fermentation complete the beer over just grain choice.

Doc


----------



## sinkas (13/8/06)

Hi All,
I made a big yankee style IPA last week with Pils malt, where the recipe called for Pale malt, The only diffrence seems that you shoudlcheck the projected SRM in your brewing program if you care about it, as it came out quite a bit more pale than what the recipe expected, but it really dont matter to me.

Cheers

Case


----------



## big d (13/8/06)

Nothing quite like a beer experiment especially with different malts.Interesting photo Warren.

Big D


----------



## Mr Bond (13/8/06)

YEP.Aside from my weizens which are 50/50 pils and wheat,Ive made a few pale ales with pils malt and a touch of puffed wheat.I like a very pale ,pale ale(blonde) for summer quaffing.I've even done an american amber as well but given the specialty grains and hops it could be any old grain as base.


----------

